# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Mese Di Riferimento F24

## IMPIEGATA2006

Buongiorno a tutti, sono una nuova iscritta, volevo farvi una domanda a proposito della nuova versione del F24. Per quando riguarda il codice 1040 relativo alle ritenute d'acconto dei professonisti, il mese di riferimento si riferisce alla data fattura o al mese di pagamento della fattura? Cioè le ritenute di acconto si pagano entro il 16 del mese successivo al pagamento della fattura, allora se a me arriva una fattura datata gennaio che io pago a febbraio, la ritenuta devo pagarla entro il 16 marzo, ma sul mese di riferimento che devo mettere?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il mese di riferimento si riferisce al mese di pagamento della fattura. 
ciao   

> Buongiorno a tutti, sono una nuova iscritta, volevo farvi una domanda a proposito della nuova versione del F24. Per quando riguarda il codice 1040 relativo alle ritenute d'acconto dei professonisti, il mese di riferimento si riferisce alla data fattura o al mese di pagamento della fattura? Cioè le ritenute di acconto si pagano entro il 16 del mese successivo al pagamento della fattura, allora se a me arriva una fattura datata gennaio che io pago a febbraio, la ritenuta devo pagarla entro il 16 marzo, ma sul mese di riferimento che devo mettere?

----------


## IMPIEGATA2006

grazie infinite

----------


## granny

Quale mese di riferimento devo indicare per un ravvedimento operoso di una addizionale comunale (sostituto di imposta)? Va bene se indico il mese in cui la dovevo pagare? E la sanzione come la indico? Preciso che si tratta di acconto addizionale comunale per il 2007. Grazie

----------


## swami

> Quale mese di riferimento devo indicare per un ravvedimento operoso di una addizionale comunale (sostituto di imposta)? Va bene se indico il mese in cui la dovevo pagare? E la sanzione come la indico? Preciso che si tratta di acconto addizionale comunale per il 2007. Grazie

  tutti con stesso riferimento ovvero il mese d pagamento e tutti con stesso anno diversamente l'ADE nn capisce a cosa attribuire il ravvedimento  :Wink:

----------

